

Show HN: Always on GPS logger - conroe64

An android app that logs GPS coordinates periodically to an encrypted database directly on your phone, so you can track and review where you have been throughout your life.<p>http://www.rareventure.com/ttt_manual/manual.html<p>http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.rareventure.gps2_trial<p>Please give any criticism you have to offer.
======
sharth
From the Google Play Store: "The data is encrypted using 256 AES keys and can
be password protected."

Are you sure that you don't mean that it is encrypted using a 256 bit AES Key?

And I imagine that the private key is stored on the device?

~~~
conroe64
The reason for multiple AES keys is because the gps points are optionally
password protected, but I didn't want to save the password anywhere on the
file system, and I wanted the app needs to be able to store and encrypt points
after a reboot without forcing the user to reenter their password.

I solved this issue using a pair of RSA public/private keys that are stored in
internal storage. The private key is then encrypted by the password whereas
the public key is not. So what happens is that on reboot, a random AES key is
created, encrypted by the public RSA key and stored in a table. Then, this is
used to encrypt any future GPS points until a further reboot. (I didn't want
to use the RSA key directly due to efficiency concerns and the lack of a good
padding mechanism within the library)

